# SMSTelecom ApS



## WJL (8 Juni 2005)

Laut einer Rechnung von SMS Telecom ApS Hamburg vom 31.5.2005 soll ich bereits am 24.4.05 ein einmonatiges Zugangsrecht für einen "Service" bestellt haben. Euro 49,00 werden in Rechnung gestellt.

Ich kann mich weder daran erinnern, den Service bestellt oder genutzt zu haben. Ist etwas über SMS Telecom ApS bekannt? Für Informationen und Hinweise wäre ich dankbar.

WJL


----------



## jupp11 (8 Juni 2005)

Siehe 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5320

und http://teltarif.de/forum/s13023/4-1.html

das "Geschäftsmodell" erinnert stark daran

j.


----------



## WJL (8 Juni 2005)

*Und wie reagiert man da?*

Ich schicke per Einwurfeinschreiben meinen Widerspruch an diese Firma, es liegt nur eine Postfachadresse vor. Die Telefonnummer ist eine 0180-Nummer.

Wie reagiert man da?

WJL


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Juni 2005)

*Re: Und wie reagiert man da?*



			
				WJL schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schicke per Einwurfeinschreiben meinen Widerspruch an diese Firma, es liegt nur eine Postfachadresse vor. Die Telefonnummer ist eine 0180-Nummer.
> Wie reagiert man da?
> WJL


Das Geld für ein Einschreiben solltest Du Dir sparen. Werfe einen gewöhnlichen Brief unter Zeugen (möglichst nicht Familienangehörige) in den Briefkasten. Lasse Deinen Zeugen auch vorher das Schreiben lesen. Das müsste fürs erste reichen, denn auch ein Einwurfeinschreiben bringt nicht mehr als den Nachweis, dass Du es auf den Weg gebracht hast.
Bitte im Schreiben um Benennung einer ladungsfähigen Anschrift.


----------



## WJL (8 Juni 2005)

*So habe ich geschrieben*

Lieber Jurist, Deine kundige Antwort habe ich erst vorgefunden, nachdem ich bereits meinen eingeschriebenen Brief (Einwurfeinschreiben) abgeschickt hatte. Unter Angeb der Rechungsnr schrieb ich:

"Sehr geehrte Damen, sehr geehrte Herren,

Ihre Rechnung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Sie entbehrt jeder rechtlichen Grundlage. Ich habe weder ein einmonatiges Zugangsrecht für einen Service bestellt, noch habe ich einen Service in Anspruch genommen.

Daher bestreite ich eine Zahlungsverpflichtung meinerseits.


Sollte ich tatsächlich ohne meinen Auftrag eine Zugangsberechtigung erhalten haben, die ich weder beantragt oder genutzt habe, so löschen Sie bitte umgehend besagte Zugangsberechtigung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

WJL"

Ich hoffe sehr, nicht zu viel falsch gemacht zu habemn.

Was ist denn eine ladungsfähige Anschrift?

Soll ich jetzt erst einmal abwarten oder nochmal schreiben?

Danke im Voraus!

Recht herzlich

WJL


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Juni 2005)

Alles ist in Ordnung, nur schade ums höhere Porto.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2005)

*SMS Telecom*

Ich habe gestern auch über die o.g. Firma geschrieben.  siehe hier

Dann können wir den Kampf ja gemeinsam aufnehmen. Es kommen bestimmt noch einige andere dazu . 

_ Link aktiviert und gekürzt  *BT/MOD*_


----------



## WJL (8 Juni 2005)

*@ Geschädigte Gast*

Hallo, ich bin auf dem angesprochenen Gebiet noch völlig unerfahren. Muss man sich da auf einen langwieriegen Streit gefasst machen? Davor schreckt sicher mancher zurück und zahlt lieber die geforderzte Summe, auch wenn sie nicht zu Recht besteht...

WJL


----------



## Telekomunikacja (8 Juni 2005)

*ladungsfähige Anschrift*



			
				WJL schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn eine ladungsfähige Anschrift?


Als Nicht-Jurist :stumm: würde ich auf das hinweisen, was die RegTP dazu schreibt:



> [...] Die ladungsfähige Anschrift muss folgende Angaben umfassen:
> 
> — Straße, Hausnummer, Postleitzahl und Ort
> — in allen Fällen den Sitz des Anbieters, an dem er seinen Geschäftsbetrieb hat
> ...


Die Juristen mögen mich bitte korrigieren.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2005)

*Neue Infos*

Ich habe jetzt mal ein bißchen recherchiert : Geschäftsführer ist ja Herr M...J.... Bei Ripe: die Firma sitzt in Hamburg auf der ABC-Strasse 2 ; E-Mail-Adresse  von Herrn M....J.   natürlich @all-billing.dk.
Kann mir jeman sagen, was bei Ripe die Abkürzungen mnt-by bedeutet? Da gibt es nämlich einen Link  und wenn ich den öffne, listet Ripe mir noch zwei weiter Namen auf. Bei einem der Namen steht:remarks:      send hack, spam and illegal. 
Übrigens gibt es die ABC Strasse 2 in Hamburg ( lt. Map & Guide).

H.


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Juni 2005)

*Re: ladungsfähige Anschrift*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> ... Die Juristen mögen mich bitte korrigieren.


Nö, warum, ist doch alles richtig. :holy:  



*
— Straße, Hausnummer, Postleitzahl und Ort
— bei Kaufleuten die Firma, bei sonstigen Personen Vor- und Zuname
— bei Personen- (OHG, KG, GmbH & Co.KG) und Kapitalgesellschaften (GmbH, AG) Name der Gesellschaft und der Vertretungsberechtigte(n)
*
Dann müssen die aus der Deckung, hinter einem Postfach kann sich schließlich jeder verstecken.


----------



## WJL (8 Juni 2005)

*Ich frage nochmal...*

Gibt es Erfahrungswerte mit solchen "falschen Rechnungen"? Wie soll ich beweisen, dass ich telefonisch keinen Auftrag gab. Auf der Rückseite der Rechnung steht, dass ich zurückgerufen worden sei. Das ist nicht geschehen. Ich habe keinen Auftrag erteilt und wurde auch nicht zurückgerufen. Und wenn die Firma zurückgerufen hat und aufgelegt hat, ohne das etwas gesagt wurde? Kann sie dann eventuell doch nachwiesen, dass "zurückgerufen" wurde?

Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte, wie langwierig solche Fälle sind?

WJL


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juni 2005)

*Re: Ich frage nochmal...*



			
				WJL schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll ich beweisen, dass ich telefonisch keinen Auftrag gab.


Wer etwas (Geld) von mir haben will , muß beweisen wofür, nicht umgekehrt, noch leben wir in einem Rechtsstaat .

cp


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2005)

ohne dir dabei zu nahe zu treten, erweckst du bei mir nicht gerade den eindruck, ein potetielles opfer zu sein, wenn du schreibst "Muss man sich da auf einen langwieriegen Streit gefasst machen? Davor schreckt sicher mancher zurück und zahlt lieber die geforderzte Summe, auch wenn sie nicht zu Recht besteht" oder "Und wenn die Firma zurückgerufen hat und aufgelegt hat, ohne das etwas gesagt wurde? Kann sie dann eventuell doch nachwiesen, dass "zurückgerufen" wurde?"

wer sicher sagen kann, dass er solche dienstleistungen nicht genutzt hat, der reagiert anders auf rechnungen dieser art. das ist zumindest mein erfahrungswert mit dem umgang solchen klientels.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (9 Juni 2005)

*Dr. Rudolph*



			
				Gast/ Dr. Rudolph schrieb:
			
		

> ohne dir dabei zu nahe zu treten, erweckst du bei mir nicht gerade den eindruck, ein potetielles opfer zu sein, wenn du schreibst "Muss man sich da auf einen langwieriegen Streit gefasst machen? Davor schreckt sicher mancher zurück und zahlt lieber die geforderzte Summe, auch wenn sie nicht zu Recht besteht" oder "Und wenn die Firma zurückgerufen hat und aufgelegt hat, ohne das etwas gesagt wurde? Kann sie dann eventuell doch nachwiesen, dass "zurückgerufen" wurde?"


Wie erweckt man denn den "Eindruck, ein potentielles Opfer" zu sein?

Gibt es außer den hier wahllos zusammengewürfelten Zitaten tatsächliche Anhaltspunkte dafür, dass WJL kein Opfer ist bzw. die Unwarheit schreiben könnte? Dann bitte her damit!

Übrigens wäre es nicht das erste Mal, dass man hier im Forum Verunsicherung trotz "reinen Gewissens" (nur einige wahllos zusammengewürfelte Beispiele) antrifft:
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=99315#99315*
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=22475#22475*
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=95045#95045*
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=95638#95638*
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=43102#43102*



			
				Gast/ Dr. Rudolph schrieb:
			
		

> wer sicher sagen kann, dass er solche dienstleistungen nicht genutzt hat, der reagiert anders auf rechnungen dieser art. das ist zumindest mein erfahrungswert mit dem umgang solchen klientels.


Und? Ihre konkrete Empfehlung?

P.S. Sind sind eigentlich Dr. med.?


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2005)

*Re: Dr. Rudolph*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Gast/ Dr. Rudolph schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WJL (9 Juni 2005)

*Ich verstehe nicht ganz...*

Also jetzt verstehe ich nicht ganz....

Ich habe nicht den Zugang zu so einer Pornoseite beantragt, weder telefonisch, noch per Internet. Die Firma hat meine Anschrift und meine Telefonnummer.

Ich habe den Ärger mit der unberechtigten Rechnung. Auf der Rückseite der Rechnung steht, dass man mich zurückgerufen und darauf hingewiesen habe, dass ich eine Verpflichtung eingegangen bin.

Um es klar und deutlich zu sagen: Selbst wenn ich mal aus Neugier schauen wollte, wie so eine Pornoseite aussieht und was es da zu sehen gibt....da würde ich einen entsprechenden Antrag stellen und mich freischalten lassen - und die 49 Euro zahlen.

Wegen 49 Euro streite ich nicht herum. Vor allem beziehe ich nicht eine Leistung und zahle dann nicht. Ich habe erst durch die Rechnung jetzt erfahren, dass ich angeblich im April für einen Monat Zugang zu so einer Seite habe. Ich habe die Seite nicht genutzt.

Mir geht es ums Prinzip: Ich soll für eine "Leistung" bezahlen, die ich weder wollte noch genutzt habe...nicht um den Betrag von 49 Euro. Und mich macht so etwas nervös, wenn so ein Ärger in der Luft hängt. Mich ärgert, ja bedrückt die Vorstellung, dass ich jetzt monatelang diesen Ärger am Hals habe.

Offen gesagt, ich war schon mehrfach nahe dran, die 49 Euro zu  zahlen, damit ich den Ärger vom Hals und aus dem Sinn habe. Dann denke ich wieder: Ich schenke solchen Geschäftsleuten nichts...auch wenn mich mein Zeitaufwand (Arbeitsausfall) wesentlich mehr kostet als 49 Euro..

Und schon gar nicht verstehe ich, wieso ich hier lügen sollte..

WJL


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2005)

Beruhige Dich, da hat Dich nur jemand missverstanden.

Zur Orientierung klicke nochmal > HIER < rein (blaue Schrift anklicken). Das Problem im dortigen Thread ist Deinem sehr ähnlich und die beteiligten Firmen dort und bei Dir haben miteinander zu tun (sind womöglich identisch).

Ich würde auf keinen Fall bezahlen, wie auch bereits die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg empfohlen hat. Ein einmaliger Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung sollte reichen und weitere Zuschriften können mMn abgelegt und an sonsten ignoriert werden, bis eventuell ein "gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid" zugesandt wird (was ich persönlich aber für eher unwahrscheinlich halte).


----------



## drboe (9 Juni 2005)

Dr. Rudolph schrieb:
			
		

> ohne dir dabei zu nahe zu treten, erweckst du bei mir nicht gerade den eindruck, ein potetielles opfer zu sein,


Ach Herzchen! Ein "erweckter Eindruck". Geht's noch blöder? Ich kann den Kerl nicht leiden, aber in Markworts Namen: bitte "Fakten! Fakten! Fakten!" Mehr zählt nicht; aber auch nicht weniger. Verbale Blähungen, bei denen man die Hirnwundungen nicht wenigstens ein wenig straphaziert, sind wirklich mehr als flüssig.



			
				Dr. Rudolph schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du schreibst "Muss man sich da auf einen langwieriegen Streit gefasst machen? Davor schreckt sicher mancher zurück und zahlt lieber die geforderzte Summe, auch wenn sie nicht zu Recht besteht" oder "Und wenn die Firma zurückgerufen hat und aufgelegt hat, ohne das etwas gesagt wurde? Kann sie dann eventuell doch nachwiesen, dass "zurückgerufen" wurde?"
> 
> wer sicher sagen kann, dass er solche dienstleistungen nicht genutzt hat, der reagiert anders auf rechnungen dieser art. das ist zumindest mein erfahrungswert mit dem umgang solchen klientels.


Tatsächlich? Die vom User geäußerte Vermutung, nämlich dass mancher einzig deshalb zahlt, weil er langwierigen Streit aus dem Weg gehen will, liegt ganz und gar auf der Linie der Verbraucherverbände, die eindringlich davor warnen den schier zahllosen Abrechnungsgangstern auch nur einen Cent in den Rachen zu werfen. Ist so selten nicht, wie käme es sonst, dass solche Buden geradezu wie Pilze aus dem Boden wachsen? Und von welcher "Dienstleistung" faselst Du? Der grundlos eine Rechnung an letztlich beliebige Leute zu stellen? Auf die kann man in der Tat gut verzichten. Das kommt so häufig vor, dass ich mich wundere, wie jemand, der hier seine Nase ins Forum steckt, davon noch nicht gehört hat. Solche "Erfahrung" ist schlicht nichts wert, die Hamburg, das "Hoch im Norden", nicht auch als  Hochburg zahlloser Ganoven kennt, die mit Abrechnungsbetrug versuchen ihr Scherflein ins Trockene zu bringen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Telekomunikacja (9 Juni 2005)

*Missverstehen*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> nur jemand missverstanden


... wohl eher "missverstehen wollen" ...



			
				WJL schrieb:
			
		

> Und schon gar nicht verstehe ich, wieso ich hier lügen sollte


Vielleicht surft *"Dr. R."* ja nochmal vorbei und klärt bei dieser Gelegenheit sein "Missverstehen" auf ...


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Juni 2005)

:santa: *sing* "Rudolph, the red nose reindeer ..." 

Falsche Jahreszeit, aber irgendwie ist dieser Elch wohl im Ergebnis an uns vorüber gegangen ...   :santa2:


----------



## WJL (9 Juni 2005)

*Die meisten ANtworten hier*

haben mich beruhigt und mir meine Nervosität weitestgehend genommen. Ich werde NICHT zahlen, weil jeder, der zahlt....mit dazu beiträgt, dass gewisse "Geschäfte" immer wieder in vielleicht leicht abgewandelter Form betrieben werden. Und dass Leute sich auf so eine Art und Weise die Taschen füllen, das möchte ich nicht fördern.

WJL


----------



## sascha (9 Juni 2005)

Jep, zeigs dänen...  8)


----------



## WJL (9 Juni 2005)

*Was meiner Meinung nach wichtig ist...*

Was meiner Meinung nach wichtig ist...solche "Geschäftsleute" zocken viele Menschen ab, die sich nicht zur Wehr setzen mögen, aus unterschiedlichen Gründen. Wichtig wäre es, so viele Opfer solcher Geschäftsma chenschaften zu erreichen und zu beruhigen, auch zu erklären, wie man reagiert. Damit solchen Geschäftsleuten Paroli geboten wird.

Ich selbst habe keine so guten Nerven, mich belastet solcher Ärger sehr. Es hilft, wenn ich Euere beruhigenden Worte lese...

WJL


----------



## scrat007 (9 Juni 2005)

@ wjl

nicht aufgeben, es mag ein langer Kampf werden, aber irgendwann kannst du darüber lachen und dir auf die Schulter klopfen weil du dich nicht hast niederringen lassen


----------



## WJL (9 Juni 2005)

*Danke.*

Euch allen danke für die Unterstützung!

WJL


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2005)

*AUF GEHTS!!!!!!!!!*

Hey WJL !

Da ich ja auch gerade erst die Rechnung von "SMS- DÄNEN" gekriegt habe, stehst Du nicht alleine. Ich habe den Einspruch an die ABC Strasse geschickt. Mal sehen, wer von uns die schnellste Antwort kriegt. Das schaffen wir. Können uns ja weiterhin über die nächsten Schritte hier austauschen. Halte durch, je mehr nicht bezahlen , um so schlechter das Geschäft für die  !! :lol: 
H.


----------



## WJL (10 Juni 2005)

*Mein Widerspruch*

ging per Einwurfeinschreiben an die Postfachadresse. Der Brief wuirde am Mittwoch, den 8.6. abgeschickt.

Wir bleiben in Kontakt!

WJL


----------



## DeJu (10 Juni 2005)

*Re: AUF GEHTS!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Geschädigte schrieb:
			
		

> Hey WJL !
> .... Können uns ja weiterhin über die nächsten Schritte hier austauschen. Halte durch, je mehr nicht bezahlen , um so schlechter das Geschäft für die  !! :lol:
> H.


@ Geschädigte
Melde Dich hier an, dann kannst Du auch die *P*ersönliche- *N*achrichten-Funktion nutzen und Information direkt per PN versenden.
Nur so als Tipp.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2005)

wer sich auf rechnungen von dienstleistungen einlässt, die er nie genutzt hat, ist entweder merkbefreit oder hat die dienstleistung vielleicht doch in anspruch genommen. auch wenn ich gefahr laufe, mit diesen zeilen auf unverständnis zu stossen, lassen sie mich diesen standpunkt etwas näher ausführen. 

wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass sie eine unberechtigte forderung erhalten haben, die völlig aus der luft gegriffen ist, warum werfen sie forderung nicht einfach in den papierkorb? sie wollen mir doch nicht ernsthaft erzählen, dass sie ein brief mit unnützem inhalt wirklich so aufregt und an ihren nerven zerrt, dass sie das internet durchstöbern, um hier ihren unmut kund zu tun? wegen eines briefes wohlgemerkt! obwohl sie in diesem forum vergleichbare fälle finden, schicken sie dann trotzdem ein "Einwurfeinschreiben" an die besagte firma in der hoffnung...weitere 10 eur zu zahlen? 

sicherlich gibt es dokumentierte fälle, bei denen leute von dänen abgezockt wurden, nur sollte man, wenn man seriös berichten möchte, beide seiten zeigen. nicht nur, weil eine der besagten firmen sogar vor gericht recht bekommen hat. ein sogenannter geschädigter hatte die zahlung einer dienstleistung abgelehnt. pech für ihn, denn die firma konnte genau das gegenteil beweisen. das urteil ist noch nicht rechtskräftig. genau dieses problem erschwert auch die arbeit der polizei und staatsanwaltschaft. deswegen muss man solche fälle einzelnd prüfen und nicht jedem angeblich "geschädigten" trost zusprechen.

Warum die admins hier meinen letzten beitrag gelöscht haben, weiss ich nicht. ich hoffe doch sehr, dass man hier auch sachlich diskutieren kann ohne gleich, nur weil man einen unbequemen standpunkt vertritt, diskriminiert zu werden. 

alles gute freunde der sonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




euer Rudolph


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2005)

Dr. Rudolph schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich hoffe doch sehr, dass man hier auch sachlich diskutieren kann...


Oh ja, das kann man - insbesondere wenn man ein angemeldetes Mitglied hier im Forum ist, da sich die Beiträge damit eindeutig zuordnen lassen (als "Gast-Poster" kann sich jeder Dr. Rudolph nennen).

Im Übrigen hast Du mit dieser Aussage meine vollste Zustimmung:  


			
				Dr. Rudolph schrieb:
			
		

> ...dieses problem erschwert auch die arbeit der polizei und staatsanwaltschaft. deswegen muss man solche fälle einzelnd prüfen und nicht jedem angeblich "geschädigten" trost zusprechen.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (10 Juni 2005)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind...


			
				Gast/ Dr. Rudolph schrieb:
			
		

> muss man solche fälle einzelnd prüfen


Hätten Sie dazu...


			
				Gast/ Dr. Rudolph schrieb:
			
		

> weil eine der besagten firmen sogar vor gericht recht bekommen hat


... nähere Informationen?


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Juni 2005)

Dr. Rudolph schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass sie eine unberechtigte forderung erhalten haben, die völlig aus der luft gegriffen ist, warum werfen sie forderung nicht einfach in den papierkorb? sie wollen mir doch nicht ernsthaft erzählen, dass sie ein brief mit unnützem inhalt wirklich so aufregt und an ihren nerven zerrt, dass sie das internet durchstöbern, um hier ihren unmut kund zu tun? wegen eines briefes wohlgemerkt! obwohl sie in diesem forum vergleichbare fälle finden, schicken sie dann trotzdem ein "Einwurfeinschreiben" an die besagte firma in der hoffnung...weitere 10 eur zu zahlen?
> ....
> 
> ...


Diese Frage lässt sich leicht beantworten. Viele Nutzer des Internets habe bereits unangenehme Erfahrungen mit Dialern gemacht. Zugegeben, da wurde über die Telefonrechnung abkassiert. Aber in den Anfangszeiten, als die Rechtsprechung noch den Anscheinsbeweis (Anwahl=Vertrag) gelten lies, war man als Nutzer ziemlich wehrlos.
Mit solchen Erfahrungen im Hintergrund will man zunächst wissen, woran man ist. Es könnte ja sein, dass Daten missbraucht werden oder jemand, der Zugang zu m Computer hatte, hat ....
Das aufzuklären, finde ich richtig. Jedenfalls ist die Haltung besser, als von vorneherein zu sagen, da war nichts.

Dem Nutzer, der Aufklärung betreibt, nun zu unterstellen, weil er Aufklärung betreibt, sei da doch etwas gewesen, finde ich äusserst unredlich, ja schon eher perfide.


----------



## dvill (10 Juni 2005)

Ich kann mit diesem merkwürdigen Geschäftsmodell eigentlich nichts anfangen.

Wenn ein Unternehmer meint, einen verbindlichen Vertrag über eine Dienstleistung geschlossen zu haben, sollte er die Person schon kennen, die sein Vertragspartner ist. Das scheint in den Fällen, in denen hier Rechnungen und Mahnungen verschickt werden, oft nicht der Fall zu sein.

Gibt es wirksam geschlossene Verträge, wenn die Identität des Partner unbekannt ist?

Weiter verstehe ich nicht, welchen Sinn es hat, den Telefonanschlussinhaber ausfindig zu machen. Er ist sicherlich nicht für mündlich geschlossene Verträge haftbar, die Dritte über das ausgeliehene oder in der Familien von allen genutzte Telefon angeblich geschlossen werden.

Wenn Unternehmen so unvorsichtig sind, Leistungen an Unbekannte und in der Regel nicht Ermittelbare abzugeben, kann man ihnen eigentlich nicht helfen und wird es nicht einmal wollen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Juni 2005)

Nun, dann also doch noch mal:



			
				Dr. Rudolph schrieb:
			
		

> wer sich auf rechnungen von dienstleistungen einlässt, die er nie genutzt hat, ist entweder merkbefreit oder hat die dienstleistung vielleicht doch in anspruch genommen.


3. Möglichkeit: Er hat sie nicht beansprucht, weiß aber, dass man "ihn darauf einlassen wird", weil man nämlich beharrlich weiter fordert und es nicht bei der Rechnung belässt.



			
				Dr. Rudolph schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass sie eine unberechtigte forderung erhalten haben, die völlig aus der luft gegriffen ist, warum werfen sie forderung nicht einfach in den papierkorb? sie wollen mir doch nicht ernsthaft erzählen, dass sie ein brief mit unnützem inhalt wirklich so aufregt und an ihren nerven zerrt, dass sie das internet durchstöbern, um hier ihren unmut kund zu tun? wegen eines briefes wohlgemerkt!


Doch, das wollen wir sehr ernsthaft erzählen, weil die nämlich *unserer Erfahrung* entspricht: Es ist bekannt, dass zunehmend Firmen versuchen, durch unberechtigte Rechnungen zunächst unbedarfte Zahler zu erwischen - und inzwischen setzen auch immer mehr Firmen auf die Überlastung und/oder Trotteligkeit der Amtsrichter (unterhalb von Berufungsstreitwerten), um auch mal ein Gerichtsverfahren zu riskieren.
Dann - nur mal angemerkt - ist übrigens eine belegbare Reaktion des "Opfers" prozessual ein echter Vorteil - Rechnung in Papierkorb hingegen hat Nachteile. 



			
				Dr. Rudolph schrieb:
			
		

> weil eine der besagten firmen sogar vor gericht recht bekommen hat. ein sogenannter geschädigter hatte die zahlung einer dienstleistung abgelehnt. pech für ihn, denn die firma konnte genau das gegenteil beweisen. das urteil ist noch nicht rechtskräftig.


Wie gesagt: Es wird auch immer mal wieder einfach versucht. Wobei "nicht rechtskräftig" ja eine Summe über 600 € bedeutet - mal sehen, ob das vor einer LG-Kammer Zustimmung findet ...



			
				Dr. Rudolph schrieb:
			
		

> deswegen muss man solche fälle einzelnd prüfen und nicht jedem angeblich "geschädigten" trost zusprechen.


Was bitte soll hier im Forum geprüft werden, das wir nicht prüfen würden?

Oder müssten wir mal deine Beziehung zu dänen aus der Threadüberschrift prüfen?


----------



## WJL (10 Juni 2005)

*Es geht um 49 Euro*

Es geht um 49 Euro, die - wie ich meine - zu Unrecht gefordert werden. Wenn die Forderung zu Recht gestellt würde, würde ich die 49 Euro bezahlen. Im Internet habe ich entdeckt, dass eine ähnliche Firma 100.000 solcher Rechnungen verschickte. Es konnte nachgewiesen werden, dass Leuten Internetnutzung in Rechnung gestellt wurde, die gar keinen Internetzugang haben.

Es ist doch ein Phänomen, dass solche Firmen massenweise Leute anschreiben, unberechtigte Forderungen stellen...in der Hoffnung, das viele dennoch bezahlen. Derlei Massenbetrug ist hinlänglich bekannt. 

Leider gibt es eben auch Firmen, die massenweise unberechtigte Rechnungen stellen....so wie es auch Kunden gibt, die erhaltene Leistungen nicht bezahlen wollen. Wenn die Forderung berechtigt wäre, würde ich zahlen.

Es ist traurig, dass mir hier AUCH mehr oder minder direkt Unehrlichkeit unterstellt wird. Ich hoffe, dass mancher nachvollziehen kann: ich fühle mich absolut im Recht...und dennoch macht mich die mögliche langwierige Auseinandersetzung nervös. Ich habe als Freiberufler schon Berufsstress genug.

Nochmal: Ich bin freiberuflich tätig. Für mich käme vermutlich eine längere Auseinandersetzung teurer zu stehen als die 49 Euro....allein schon vom Verdienstausfall. Trotzdem: Ich zahle nicht, weil solche Methoden nicht belohnt werden sollen.

Es macht mich traurig, dass mir Unehrlichkeit unterstellt wurde...und froh, dass ich von der überwiegenden Mehrzahl der Teilnehmer hier Zusprache und Unterstützung erhielt.

WJL


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2005)

*Re: Es geht um 49 Euro*



			
				WJL schrieb:
			
		

> Es macht mich traurig, dass mir Unehrlichkeit unterstellt wurde...und froh, dass ich von der überwiegenden Mehrzahl der Teilnehmer hier Zusprache und Unterstützung erhielt.


So ist es und es sollte Dich nicht beunruhigen, dass auch Gegenstimmen laut werden - das ist ein öffentliches Forum und da kann jeder seinen Senf abgeben.



			
				WJL schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem: Ich zahle nicht, weil solche Methoden nicht belohnt werden sollen.


Und genau das ist die Botschaft, die in Deinem Fall zutrifft - wenn Du keinen Inhalt wissentlich konsumiert hast, brauchts Du auch nichts zu bezahlen. Es steht der Gegenseite frei, einen Gegenbeweis anzutreten und diesen auch gerichtlich durchzusetzen. Das dieses Rechtsmittel aber eher nicht zu erwarten ist, zeigte bislang die Vergangenheit solcher Geschäfte, d. h. für Dich, die Zeichen der Zeit deuten eher darauf hin, dass Du Deinem Job nachgehen kannst und weder sinnlos Kosten noch Deine kostbare Zeit (außer dem bisscgen hier im Forum) zu opfern brauchst.


----------



## WJL (10 Juni 2005)

*Danke!*

Ich hoffe, dass auf diesem Wege wesentlich dazu beigetragen wird, dass sich immer weniger Leute ins Boxhorn jagen lassen und dass Computerbetrüger immer schlechtere Karten haben.

Danke also.

WJL


----------



## WJL (11 Juni 2005)

*Klipp und klar:*

Ich sage es klipp und klar: Ich zahle NICHT!

WJL


----------



## drboe (12 Juni 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Dr. Rudolph schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sofern es sich um eine der typischen Abrechnungswindeier-Firmen mit dänischen Eignern handelt, bezweifle ich schlicht den Wahrheitsgehalt der Behauptung eine solche hätte vor Gericht recht bekommen. Für welche Dienstleistung denn auch? Das ist doch die gleichen Mär, die die Dialer-Fuzzies immer wieder einmal absondern. Typisch für diese Firmen - man beachte, dass "Dr. Rudolf" von *eine der besagten Firmen* schreibt, also schlicht alle Abrechnungsbetrugfirmen einschließt, von denen hier regelmäßig geschrieben wird -  ist, dass sie eben keine verrechenbare  Telekommunikationsleistung erbringen. Das hat die RegTP immer wieder bestätigt. Und das ist mit ein Grund dafür, dass relativ regelmäßig wegen Betrug ermittelt wird. Und man hört von Razzien bei solchen Firmen sicher auch nicht deswegen, weil die vor Gericht Recht bekommen hätten. 



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Dr. Rudolph schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon die Wortwahl und die Anführungszeichen sind ein deutlicher Hinweis darauf, welche Intention den Schreiber treibt.



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Oder müssten wir mal deine Beziehung zu dänen aus der Threadüberschrift prüfen?


Lohnt nicht. Ich halte das schon so für gesetzt. Ein Vorurteil, gewiß. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Telekomunikacja (12 Juni 2005)

*Butter*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> man beachte, dass "Dr. Rudolf" von *eine der besagten Firmen* schreibt, also schlicht alle Abrechnungsbetrugfirmen einschließt, von denen hier regelmäßig geschrieben wird


*Vielleicht packt Dr. R. beim nächsten Mal, wenn er vorbeisurft, ein wenig Butter bei die Fische...*


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin auch von der SMSTelecomAPS betroffen. Die Einwahl erfolgte versehentlich über diesen Dialer(habe ich damals schon hier gepostet)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10033
Am 31.05.05 bekam ich die Rechnung von der "Firma" - eine ähnliche wie oben von WJL beschrieben. Daraufhin habe ich aber Widerspruch eingelegt - ähnlich dem Schrieben, welches man hier auf der Homepage findet. Vorgestern kam jetzt die Antwort. Es wird wieder das genaue Datum der Einwahl angegeben. Dann sagen die nochmals, was der Dienst alles beinhaltet. Am Ende wird wieder gesagt, dass ich das Geld überweisen soll, weil sie das Vertragsgeld sonst ggf. gerichtlich geltend machen wollen. Ich werde glaub ich trotzdem nicht zahlen... was würdet ihr machen??
Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2005)

lambda schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde glaub ich trotzdem nicht zahlen... was würdet ihr machen??


Zumindest Dir Mut zureden und ansonsten allen weiteren Schriftverkehr ignorieren, bis evtl. mal ein  gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt.


----------



## Geschädigte (27 Juni 2005)

Haben auch Post von SMS bekommen. Sie haben sich lt. Telekom-Rechnung über 0180 eingewählt und nach 2 Sekunden auf 0193 von Talkline umgestellt. Jetzt schreiben sie, die Verbindung wurde nicht über einen registrierungspflichtigen Dialer bzw. über eine kostenpflichtige Mehrwertnummer vorgenommen. AH ja ! Aber 0193 ist doch registriert bei der RegTP , oder nicht? Ich bin kein Computer Freak , aber das glaub ich "dänen" nicht. Ich glaub eh nix und zahl auch nicht !!! Aber sie drohen auch uns schon mit " gerichtlich geltend machen". Nett, dass der Brief elektronisch erstellt wurde und keine Unterschrift trägt !

Geschädigte


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juni 2005)

Geschädigte schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt schreiben sie, die Verbindung wurde nicht über einen registrierungspflichtigen
> Dialer bzw. über eine kostenpflichtige Mehrwertnummer vorgenommen. AH ja !
> Aber 0193 ist doch registriert bei der RegTP , oder nicht?


die Rufnummerngassen 019x sind unzulässig für Mehrwertdienste 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4556

cp


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2005)

bei mir stand auch drunter, dass der Brief elektronisch erstellt wurde und ohne Unterschirft gültig ist... d.h. wohl auch, dass meinen  Brief wohl erst gar niemand gelesen hat


----------



## stieglitz (28 Juni 2005)

lambda schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir stand auch drunter, dass der Brief elektronisch erstellt wurde und ohne Unterschirft gültig ist... d.h. wohl auch, dass meinen  Brief wohl erst gar niemand gelesen hat



Gelesen wohl schon, aber eben nur mit Textbausteinen beantwortet.


----------



## Teleton (28 Juni 2005)

Geschädigte schrieb:
			
		

> Haben auch Post von SMS bekommen. Sie haben sich lt. Telekom-Rechnung über 0180 eingewählt und nach 2 Sekunden auf 0193 von Talkline umgestellt.



Könntest Du mal einen -anonymisierten- Scan Deiner Telefonrechnung einstellen aus der man die Umstellung sehen kann?


----------



## Geschädigte (28 Juni 2005)

> Könntest Du mal einen -anonymisierten- Scan Deiner Telefonrechnung einstellen aus der man die Umstellung sehen kann?



also z.B. 18.04. 17.58.49  Nr. 018o5xxxxx  um 17.58.51  01938xxxx


----------



## Geschädigte (28 Juni 2005)

schön rot und groß

habe es ja auch zum ersten mal gemacht  :-?


----------



## Teleton (28 Juni 2005)

Irre, hab ich noch nie so auf einer Telefonrechnung gesehen. Ich dachte immer Weiterschaltung gibts nur bei Auskunftsnummern.

Bei beiden Nummern meldet sich ein Fax/Computer.

Nur um mal alle anderen Ursachen auszuschliessen, genau diese Nummern wurden Dir von der Gegenseite als die den Vertrag begründenden Nummern mitgeteilt?
Kleine Bitte wenns nicht zuviel Mühe macht, kannst Du noch nen Scan von dem Schreiben der Gegenseite einstellen ?


----------



## Geschädigte (28 Juni 2005)

Leider ist schon auf dem Original die Textreihe mit den Einwahldaten sehr schwach. Hier die Angaben:
02.05.2005  17.51.49       18:02           10,18min.

Auf der Rechnung steht überhaupt kein Hinweis auf die Zugangsnummer. Mir ist das erst durch die Telekom Rechnung aufgefallen. Vielleicht hat die SMS Telecom nicht gedacht, daß die Telekom beide Nummern auflistet!?

SMS Telecom schreibt auf der Rechnung:
Der Dienst wurde am 2.5.2005 18.02  genutzt. Lt. TelekomRechnung war es der einzige Vorgang am 2.5.2005.


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2005)

SMS Telecom schrieb:
			
		

> Zu diesem Zwecke wurde einmalig eine neue vorübergehende DFÜ-Verbindung aufgebaut. Dise DFÜ-Verbindung wurde nicht über einen registrierungspflichtigen Dialer bzw. eine kostspielige Mehrwertnummer vorgenommen. Wir betonen, dass die Einwahl über unsere Zugangssoftware und nicht über eine 0190/0900er Nummer erfolgt.



...und warum nicht? Solange ein kostenpflichtiger Inhalt im Internet konsumiert wird und die Bestätigung über den Computer mittels Zugagssoftware erfolgt, sind in Deutschland nur Einwahlen mittels 09009 Nummern und damit verbundenen, registrierungspflichtigen Dialern statthaft.

Wer auch immer hier versucht eine Forderung durchzusetzen, bewegt sich meinem Erachten nach über dem Rand der Legalität hinaus. Und wenn er meint, seine Ansprüche gerichtlich durchsetzen zu wollen, dann sei ihm empfohlen: _"...nur zu!"_ Nicht um sonst gibt es in Deutschland Gesetze, die (zwischenzeitlich) genau die Abrechungsweise regeln, doch einige Schlauberger scheinen das schlichtweg zu ignorieren.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2005)

genau den gleichen Brief habe ich auch bekommen, außer, dass bei mir natürlich ein anderes Einwahldatum/Zeit stand - sogar die Zahlungsfrist ist gleich.


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2005)

lambda schrieb:
			
		

> genau den gleichen Brief habe ich auch bekommen, außer, dass bei mir natürlich ein anderes Einwahldatum/Zeit stand - sogar die Zahlungsfrist ist gleich.


...und, bist dem dänischen "handytrigger" mit den nackten Wahrheiten tatsächlich begegnet?

Gib´ mal in die Suchfunktion des Forum "_Speedwork_", "_Tele Hansa_", "_Media Work_" in Hamburg oder "_Tele Team Work_" aus Dänemark ein, dann wirst Du erhahnen können, mit was für einem Construkt an Merwürdigkeiten Du es hier zu tun hast.

Das Problem mit der Eingabe des zweimaligen "OK" auf deren Seite ist das, dass es sich ggf. womöglich nur um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit handelt. Man ignoriert einfach bestehende Gesetze und geht (in gutem Glauben) von einer realitätsfremden Interprätation der entsprechenden Vorgaben des Gestetzgebers aus. Ob hier Betrug gem. dem § 263a StGB im Spiel ist, wurde mEn hier in D noch niemals abschließend beurteilt, zumal sich die Verantwortlichen generell im Ausland aufhalten und strafrechtlich relevante Ermittlungen mEn dahin nicht unerheblich bis zu gar nicht durchführbar erscheinen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juni 2005)

International übrigens auch, z.B. UK...

[off topic?]
und die gleiche (*finnische*) Bank wieder... wie bei der "Digital Web Media")
siehe


> Digital Web Media Limited
> Postfach 101204
> 20008 Hamburg ( Absenderfrankierung von : Postfach 650520. 22851 Norderstedt )
> Tel: 0180550***
> ...


u.a. hier


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> und die gleiche (*finnische*) Bank wieder... wie bei der "Digital Web Media")


Das ist so nicht ganz vollständig. Das sind deutsche Banken als Filialen eines finischen Unternehmens. So viel ich weiß, gibt es im Bundesgebiet nur zwei, in Hamburg und in Frankfurt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juni 2005)

Vielleicht kriege ich da jetzt wieder was durcheinander...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=50300#50300
(oder anderswo)

...ach übrigens... 


> Nordea is the largest financial services group in the Nordic and Baltic Sea region.


 ist also eher eine schwedische Bank, aber es ist ja auch die "Skandinavienconnection" (oder doch auch baltisch?)


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kriege ich da jetzt wieder was durcheinander...


Bist schon auf dem richtigen Dampfer, dem scandinavischen! Doch die Bank tut mEn nichts zur Sache. Jedenfalls scheint Hamburg immer noch sicher zu sein und das obwohl man bereits empfindliche Hausbesuche der Polizei/StA hatte - scheint die entweder nicht zu jucken oder die wissen nun wo der Has lang löft.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2005)

@redual
lies nochmal meinen Post auf Seite drei ziemlich unten.

Ich habe nach der Einwahl alle Dialer Daten gesichert, weil ich die Einwahl nach einer Zeit bemerkte. Da ich selber öfters an Websiten arbeite, weiß ich wie sowas geht. Jetzt habe ich mir den Dialer nochmal genauer angesehen. In der Titelleiste vom damals geöffneten Pop-Up des Internet-Explorers steht "Telehansa Online-Access". Ich denke das ist ein sicherer Hinweis, wer hier hinter der SMSTelecomApS steht.
Der Dialer lässt sich auch heute noch öffnen - er ist noch online. Wenn jemand will kann ich ihm den Link schicken.

Das mit dem zweimaligen OK stimmt ebenfalls definitiv nicht! Es genügt ein Klick auf den OK Button und die Verbindung wird hergestellt. Abbrechen lässt sich der Vorgang dann nicht mehr.


----------



## Teleton (29 Juni 2005)

lambda schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialer lässt sich auch heute noch öffnen - er ist noch online. Wenn jemand will kann ich ihm den Link schicken.



Ich hätte den gerne, bitte per PN schicken.


----------



## Geschädigte (29 Juni 2005)

Habe ja auch ein bischen in Inet gewühlt:
die Einwahlseite handyxxxxx ist ja wohl von (  )Speed Work ehem. Tele Team Work. Der Geschäftsführer der SMS Telecom hat seine Emailadresse in Dänemark. Gibt man die Inetadresse der dänischen Firma ein : "  ein IQ-Test !!!!!
Die hängen doch alle zusammen und wenn einer vertrieben ist, kommen 3 Neue!!!!!!
Werde trotzdem Strafanzeige stellen, oder vielleicht gerade deshalb!


----------



## Geschädigte (29 Juni 2005)

@ lambda

Mir bitte auch den Link per P/N schicken.   Danke!!


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2005)

...genau und fangt Euch auf den diversen Seiten dann auch gleich noch Ungezifer ein!  :machkaputt:

_Kleiner Hinweis_:
ich nehme an, dass die dänischen Seiten rollieren - mal mit AGB, mal ohne, mal mit Scriptsteuerung, mal ohne ...


----------



## Geschädigte (29 Juni 2005)

:schuettel: Habe nicht die Absicht, ungeschützt auf den Link zu gehen. Habe ausserdem WLAN. Soll ja wohl " noch " sicher sein. Wollte den Link für die "Beweisaufnahme" :lupe:
Treffer : die Daten von " 69.de" hab ich auf Diskette gesichert   !


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2005)

Mit Ungeziefer meinte ich nicht nur Dialer. Aber was die Beweisaufnahme betrifft, so kann das allenfalls informativ sein - was zählt sind Tatsachen aus genau dem Moment, in dem Du von der Technologie betroffen worden bist (siehe EVN oder Rechnung).


----------



## WJL (2 Juli 2005)

*Antwort auf meinen Widerspruch*

Wie berichtet habe ich der Rechnung per Einschreiben widersprochen. Heute erhielt ich nun auch so einen Formbrief. Die Forderung wird wiederholt. Ich habe die Forderung nochmals schriftlich als unbegründet zurückgewiesen.

WJL


----------



## WJL (7 Juli 2005)

*Wieder Schreiben erhalten*

Folgendes Schreiben erhielt ich heute:

"Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

bezugnehmend auf Ihr Schreiben vom 2.6.2005 möchten wir Ihnen folgendes erläutern:

Es hat nachweislich eine Nutzung unserer Dienstleistung stattgefunden.
Der Ihnen zugesandte Nachweis reicht vollkommen aus, um die Nutzung belegen zu können, da wir explizit erklärt haben was wie gemacht wurde damit Kunde wird.

Wir sind der Auffassung, dass Ihre Einwände subjektiv sund und deswegen keinen halt haben.

Zudem können Sie die zustanden gekommene Verbindung auf dem dem Einzelverbindunhgsnachweis Ihres Telefonanbieters überprüfen. Falls in diesem keine Verbindung, zu der von uns angegebenen Uhrzeit, ersichtlich sein sollte, benötigen wir diesen als Kopie. Bedenken Sie bitte hierbei, dass die Einwahl bereits um 15:31 Uhr stattgefunden hat.

Falls Sie immer noch der Auffassung sein sollten, dass es juristisch nicht ausreicht, teilen Sie uns mit worauf Sie sich berufen, damit unsere Rechtsabteilung die Möglichkeit bekommt, Stellung dazu zu nehmen.

Ebenfalls war die Dienstleistung, gemäß der Preisangabenverordnung, deklariert inklusive Mehrwertsteuer, mit einer genauen Beschreibung des Angebotes und musste separat bestätigt werden.

Bei teczhnischen Problemen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Kundenservide. Wir wünschen Ihnen weiterhin viel Spaß auf unseren Seiten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SMS Telecom ApS Kundenbetreuung
unleserliche Unterschrift"


Soweit das Schreiben. Hat jemand von Euch auch so ein Schreiben erhalten - und wie reagiert?

Schöne Grüße -

WJL


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2005)

*Re: Wieder Schreiben erhalten*



			
				WJL schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ihnen zugesandte Nachweis reicht vollkommen aus, um die Nutzung belegen zu können, da wir explizit erklärt haben was wie gemacht wurde damit Kunde wird.


Poste den Nachweis doch mal. Stand auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis Deines Telefonunternehmen eine Einwahl um 15:31 und wo ging die hin?

Ansonsten mein Tip erstmal:_ bleib´ standhaft!_


			
				Freiberufler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage es klipp und klar: Ich zahle NICHT!
> 
> WJL


----------



## WJL (7 Juli 2005)

*"Nachweis"*

Datiert mit dem 31.5.05 erhielt ich eine Rechnung:

"Gebührenpflichtige Serviceleistung:
Private Billing Gültig vom 31-05-2005 18:04

Am 24.4.2005 haben Sie ein Internetangebot in Anspruch genommen.
Sie haben damit ein einmonatigesn Zugangsrecht für diesen Service bestellt: 1 Monat lang Zugang, insgesamt 2 Loginsm pro Tag, max. 100 Minuten pro Tag.
Ihr Zugangsdaten sind:
Login: www.p...r.com /Kennwort:  10 stellige Zahl
Erster Zugang über: http://www.h....r.de/lookup.asp?id= xxxxx
DerDienst wurde am 24-4-2005 16:06 von dem Telefonanschluss der Numer (xxx-meine Telefonnummer) genutzt."

In einem Schreiben vom 29.06.05 auf meinen Widerspruch heißt es:
"Sie haben nachweislich am 24.4.2005 um 15:31 Uhr von Ihrem Anschluss xxx ein gebührenpflichtiges Internetangebot der Firma SMS Telecom ApS in Anspruch genommen.

24-4-2005 15:31:13  16:06/ ISDB 34,78 min"

Ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis liegt nicht vor. 

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Viele Grüße

WJL

_Bitte keine kommerziellen URLs , siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
daher editiert modaction _


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2005)

*Re: "Nachweis"*



			
				WJL schrieb:
			
		

> ...haben Sie ein Internetangebot in Anspruch genommen.
> 
> Erster Zugang über: http://www.h....r.de/lookup.asp?id= xxxxx
> 
> DerDienst wurde am 24-4-2005 16:06 von dem Telefonanschluss der Numer (xxx-meine Telefonnummer) genutzt.


Und genau das ist das Problem des Forderungsstellers, denn solche Dienste dürfen nur mittels bei der RegTP registrierter Dialer genutzt werden, welche die Rufnummerngasse 09009 verwenden. Da dies hier nicht der Fall ist, ist diese Abrechnung nach bekannter Meinung der RegTP unrechtmäßig - nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht gar illegal und strafbar als Computerbetrug.

Dass hier ein (illegales) Dialerprogramm eingesetzt wurde, dürfte unstrittig sein - wie sonst hätte man an die anwählende Telefonnummer kommen können.


__________________________________
Anmerkung: "_... einem Klageverfahren würde ich gelassen entgegen sehen!_"  

Anmerkung zur Anmerkung: "_...wenn denn mal eines käme!_" :lol:


----------



## WJL (7 Juli 2005)

*Wie würdest Du*

an meiner Stelle auf den zitierten Brief reagieren?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Viele Grüße -

WJL


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2005)

*Meine Freundin hat es auch erwischt*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

meine Freundin hat sich bei dem gleichen Anbieter das gleiche Problem eingefangen. Ich recherchiere nun für sie und bin auf diese Diskussion gestossen. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir eine Kopie des Briefes zukommen lassen könnt, die ihr nach dem Antwortschreiben von SMSTELECOM erhalten habt, da meine Freundin diesen "Dienst" ebenfalls nicht in Anspruch genommen hat.

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2005)

*Noch ein Opfer*

Hallo,

jemand aus meinem Verwandtenkreis hat ebenfalls eine solche Rechnung von SMSTelecom bekommen. Ich habe die Recherche uebernommen und bin auf dieses Forum gestossen. 
Die erhaltene Rechnung aehnelt genau der von WJL:
  "Am xx-06-2005 haben Sie ein einmonatiges Internetangebot in
   Anspruch genommen. ...
   Login: www.p...r.com, zehnstelliges Kennwort
   Erster Zugang ueber: http://www.h...r.de/lookup.asp?id=xxxxxxx
   Der Dienst wurde am xx-06-2005 von dem Telefonanschluss der
   Nummer 0049.... genutzt."

Wir werden nun ersteinmal Einspruch einlegen und abwarten, was passiert. Wir sollten uns definitiv gegenseitig auf dem Laufenden halten.

Viele Gruesse,
 Suspense


----------



## Geschädigte (9 Juli 2005)

Also ich habe nach dem Schreiben der SMS nicht mehr zurückgeschrieben. Ist doch eh uninteressant, die mahnen doch weiter ab. War aber bei der Verbraucherzentrale und die haben mir geraten, unbedingt Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Hamburg zu erstatten. Das werde ich auch tun. Ansonsten.... wir werden sehen! :lol:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 Juli 2005)

*Re: Butter*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> *Vielleicht packt Dr. R. beim nächsten Mal, wenn er vorbeisurft, ein wenig Butter bei die Fische...*


Nun isser schon knapp zwei Tage *"dabei"*, hat aber noch nix geschrieben... :gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juli 2005)

siema Telekomunikacja,

gibt es denn neuen gesprächsbedarf?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2005)

*SMS Telecom ApS*

Hallo,

ich bräuchte da auch mal Eure Meinung bzw. Hilfe. Auch ich habe eine Rechnung von der SMS Telecom erhalten und denen darauf geschrieben, dass ich diese nicht bezahlen würde, da ich einen solchen Dienst weder angefordert oder in Anspruch genommen hätte. Daraufhin habe ich folgendes Schreiben erhalten:


> Betreff Kundennummer: XXXXXXXXXXX / Widerspruch
> 
> Sehr geehrte XXXXXXXXXXX,
> 
> ...


Was soll ich hierauf antworten. Ich habe sicher nicht durch 2x Mausklick oder aktive OK-Eingabe diesen Dienst angefordert, aber wie soll ich das beweisen? Ist jemand mit dieser komischen Firma schon weiter oder wurde der Betrag letztendlich bezahlt?
Kann mir jemand da weiterhelfen?

_[Bitte keine gefährdenden URLs veröffentlichen. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (24 Juli 2005)

Zu derartigen Geschäftsmodellen gibt es viele Beiträge im Forum.

Besonders wichtig ist dieser.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (24 Juli 2005)

*Re: SMS Telecom ApS*



			
				samson schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich bräuchte da auch mal Eure Meinung...


Eine Seite zuvor schrieb ich bereits folgendes dazu:



> Und genau das ist das Problem des Forderungsstellers, denn solche Dienste dürfen nur mittels bei der RegTP registrierter Dialer genutzt werden, welche die Rufnummerngasse 09009 verwenden. Da dies hier nicht der Fall ist, ist diese Abrechnung nach bekannter Meinung der RegTP unrechtmäßig - nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht gar illegal und strafbar als Computerbetrug.
> 
> Dass hier ein (illegales) Dialerprogramm eingesetzt wurde, dürfte unstrittig sein - wie sonst hätte man an die anwählende Telefonnummer kommen können.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geschädigte (25 Juli 2005)

Also nach dem letzten Brief der SMS Telecom vom 22.6., mit Zahlungsziel 4.7., habe ich nichts mehr von Dänen gehört. Bestimmt gehen die jetzt gerichtlich gegen uns vor  :lol: .   :dafuer:


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2005)

*SMS Telecom*

Hallo,

ich habe da noch mal eine Frage (bitte nicht lachen ich bin technisch nicht so fit wie Ihr):

Die SMS Telecom schrieb ja an mich, dass es sich nicht um einen Dialer handeln würde und ich angeblich irgendwas bestätigt hätte. Da ich dies aber nicht getan habe und die trotzdem meine Telefonnummer etc. haben, beweist das, dass es sich um ein Dialer handelt? Ich kenn mich mit so einem Kram echt nicht aus:-(


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2005)

*Re: SMS Telecom*



			
				samson schrieb:
			
		

> Die SMS Telecom schrieb ja an mich, dass es sich nicht um einen Dialer handeln würde und ich angeblich irgendwas bestätigt hätte.


Wie sonst, wenn nicht mit einem Dialer, kommt sowas zu stande:





			
				samson schrieb:
			
		

> > Zu diesem Zwecke wurde einmalig eine vorübergehende DFÜ-Internetverbindung aufgebaut.


Meiner Meinung nach ist es ein Dialer gewesen und zwar ein illegaler, da der deutschen Rechtsnorm nicht entsprechend!


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2005)

*SMS Telecom ApS*

Super, danke! Dann werde ich das mal aussitzen.


----------



## lambda (25 Juli 2005)

@samson
den "gleichen" Brief habe ich auch bekommen und zwar am 16.6.05. Die Einwahl erfolgte am 19.4.05. Seit diesem Brief habe ich aber nichts mehr gehört. Ist das ganze eigentlich irgendwann verjährt oder so?


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2005)

lambda schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das ganze eigentlich irgendwann verjährt oder so?


Bis so ein Anspruch verjährt, gehen 2-3 Jahre ins Land (kommt darauf an!) Aber Du wirst doch wohl nicht auf Fristen hoffen, wenn die Forderung womöglich von Haus aus unberechtigt ist, oder? Der Samson hat mEn für sich schon die richtige Strategie aufgelegt.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2005)

*rechnung bekommen*

hallo alle, ich habe heute auch diese rechnung von der genannten firma bekommen, hab das jetzt mal durchgelesen.

Ich lass die rechnung jetzt einfach mal links liegen und was passiert dann?

vielen dank
der hilfesuchender


----------



## Reducal (27 Juli 2005)

*Re: rechnung bekommen*



			
				hilfesuchende schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lass die rechnung jetzt einfach mal links liegen und was passiert dann?


Mahnungen und evtl. Inkassoschreiben oder man vergisst Dich.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2005)

und die lasse ich dann auch links liegen, oder was?
ich meine die können mir ja eigentlich nichts machen. Bzw wenn die jetzt schon einige anzeigen bekommen haben werd die Firma sich sowie so bald auflösen weil man dann der ganzen sache auf den grund geht


----------



## Reducal (28 Juli 2005)

hilfesuchende schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn die jetzt schon einige anzeigen bekommen haben werd die Firma sich sowie so bald auflösen weil man dann der ganzen sache auf den grund geht


So einfach ist das nicht! Bei dieser ATS-Sache ist man vor Überraschungen nicht sicher. Sicher ist aber, dass Anzeigen und laufende Ermittlungen der Strafverfolger nur selten zivile Forderungssachen aushebeln.
Wie Du sicher schon gelesen hast, kam bislang noch bei niemanden mehr als die einfachen Gängelschreiben - wie Du nun weiter fortfahren willst, musst Du Dir selbst überlegen. Aber es wird Dich niemand daran hindern Deine Schlüsse an den bereits bekannten Erfahrungswerten auszurichten.


----------



## WJL (30 Juli 2005)

*Mahnung mit Inkasso-Drohung*

Heute erhielt ich von der Firma, diesmal mit Postfachanschrift Lübeck, eine Mahnung - mit dem Hinweis "Übergabe an Inkassobüro". Der geforderte Betrag erhöhte sich um 5,00 Euro auf Euro 54,00.

Ich habe wie folgt geantwortet:

"Sehr geehrte Damen, sehr geehrte Herren,

Ihre Forderung betrachte ich nach wie vor als gegenstandslos, da Sie bislang keinen nachvollziehbaren Nachweis erbracht haben, dass ich irgendeine Leistung beantragt oder in Anspruch genommen habe. Wenn Sie mir die Berechtigung Ihrer Forderungen inhaltlich und juristisch nachvollziehbar belegen, überweise ich sofort.

Zum PC habe nur ich allein Zugang. Es ist ausgeschlossen, dass ohne mein Wissen eine Leistung in Anspruch genommen wurde.

Im normalen Geschäftsleben erfolgt der Hinweis auf ein Inkassobüro nach der dritten Mahnung.

Ihr Schreiben ist nur mit Rechnung/ Mahnung betitelt...

Zum Abschluss darf ich Sie bitten, mir eine  ladungsfähige Anschrift mitzuteilen.

Hochachtungsvoll ..."



WJL


----------



## lambda (30 Juli 2005)

ich habe auch heute die Mahnung bekommen. Mit dem Hinweis auf Inkassounternehmen... ich glaub ich antworte aber nicht... habe ja schon alles im ersten Brief gesagt.


----------



## Geschädigte (30 Juli 2005)

:crys: Die haben mich doch nicht vergessen ?  Habe mal wieder mit dem Firmennamen " gegoogelt". Die haben ja jetzt ne Internetseite mit Adresse, äh Postfach natürlich, in Lübeck . Kommt von Euch jemand aus Lübeck? Die suchen einen " Call-Agent" für " hauseingenes Forderungsmanagement  und Schuldnerbetreuung"  :lol: .


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juli 2005)

*Re: Mahnung mit Inkasso-Drohung*



			
				WJL schrieb:
			
		

> Im normalen Geschäftsleben erfolgt der Hinweis auf ein Inkassobüro nach der dritten Mahnung.


nach Auskunft von erfahrenen Kaufleuten/Prokuristen  erfolgt im normalen Geschäftsleben 
üblicherweise  nach der zweiten erfolglosen Mahnung der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid, Faustregel ca 2 Monate 

dazu scheint es bisher hier nie gekommen zu sein.

cp


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juli 2005)

interessant finde ich, was die auf ihrer Website schreiben.
z.B.
Zitat:
"
Habe ich nicht bei Kaufverträgen, die im Internet oder telefonisch abgeschlossen werden, ein 14-tägiges Rücktrittsrecht?
Selbstverständlich gibt es dieses Rücktrittsrecht, allerdings hat es nur bei noch nicht benutzter Ware bzw. bei noch nicht in Anspruch genommenen Dienstleistungen Gültigkeit. Da wir unseren Kunden aber erst nach tatsächlich erfolgtem Nutzungsbeginn, also nach Anbruch eines Paketes oder begonnener Nutzung eines Monatszugangs, den genutzten Dienst in Rechnung stellen, kann ein Rückgabe- oder Rücktrittsrecht nicht mehr gewährt werden.
Zudem verpflichten wir unsere Kunden nicht, weitere Pakete oder Monatszugänge in Anspruch zu nehmen, da wir keine Abos verkaufen. Sie haben also immer die Wahl, ob Sie unseren Dienst weiter nutzen oder mit der Nutzung aufhören wollen.
"
Das sind ja wohl dreisteste Lügen! Angeblich bekommt man erst eine Rechnung, wenn man sich mit dem Passwort zum ersten Mal eingeloggt hat! - wie soll das bitte gehen, wenn ich das Passwort zusammen mit der Rechnung  bekomme??

Also diese Seite sicher ich mir... weiß ja nie, ob man die bei einem evt. Gerichtsverfahren braucht.


----------



## WJL (30 Juli 2005)

*Hamburg .. Lübeck*

Auf der Rechnung fungiert besagte Firma unter einer Postfachanschrift in Hamburg, auf der Mahnung unter einer Postfachanschrift in Lübeck...Sind die Herrschaften umgezogen? Und wenn ja, warum?

Zum 14 Tägigen Rücktrittsrecht: Wie soll ich von einem 14tägigen Rücktrittsrecht Gebrauch machen, wenn ich erst aus einer Rechnung erfahre, dass ich angeblich einen Internetzugang beantragt habe....viele Wochen früher?

Seltsam, seltsam...

WJL


----------



## lambda (30 Juli 2005)

der Gast war ich... hatte vergessen mich einzuloggen.


----------



## Anonymous (1 August 2005)

*smstelecom*

Hallo zusammen
bin durch Zufall auf dieses Forum gestossen. Auch mein Freund hat eine dieser dubiosen Rechnungen bekommen. und das komische dabei ist dass die Rechnung auf seine alte Adresse lautet (er ist seit 1 Jahr umgezogen). Wenn seine Eltern nicht in dem vorherigen Mietshaus wohnen würden, dann wäre die Rechnung ja eigentlich nie angekommen. naja, er hat die erste Rechnung weggeschmissen, und am Freitag kam jetzt die Mahnung (auch mit der Bemerkung "Weiterleitung an Inkassobüro)...
habe jetzt auch mal einen Widerspruch gefaxt. und auch gleich ne E-Mail geschrieben dass sie nochmal die Rechnung faxen. 
Mal schauen was passiert!


----------



## Reducal (1 August 2005)

*Re: smstelecom*



			
				mönchen schrieb:
			
		

> ... mein Freund hat eine dieser dubiosen Rechnungen bekommen ... auf seine alte Adresse lautet ... habe jetzt auch mal einen Widerspruch gefaxt. und auch gleich ne E-Mail geschrieben ...


Na toll! Damit rennt Ihr ja gerelrecht der Rechnung hinterher. Solche Briefe werden normaler Weise von der Post mit dem Vermerk zurück gesandt: _...Empfänger unbekannt verzogen!_ Und damit wäre die Sache eigentlich bereits erledigt.


----------



## Anonymous (1 August 2005)

*smstelecom*

die Rechnung wurde eben nicht mit dem Vermerk "unbekannt verzogen" zurückgeschickt.... die wurde dann einfach bei seinen Eltern in den Briefkasten geschmissen....  (er wohnte in dem gleichen Mietblock!!!)


----------



## Anonymous (1 August 2005)

*SMSTelecom*

Hallo,
 mich betrifft dieses Thema leider auch.
Habe ca. am 27.06. eine Rechnung über 49,00 Euro von dieser dubiosen "Firma" bekommen, zahlbar bis 29.06.05. War völlig fassungslos....

Heute bekam ich die erste Mahnung.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß sich die Anschrift geändert hat. Zuerst Hamburg, jetzt Lübeck.
Außerdem habe ich doch mal versucht,  über diese angegebene Tel.-Nr. mit jemanden zu sprechen. Denkste... kurze Ansage, 5x frei, dann besetzt...
Na ja, wahrscheinlich will da gar niemand Kontakt zu seinen "Kunden".

Was einem im Leben alles so passieren kann ohne daß man auch nur das geringste dazutut!

Ich werde jetzt auf die nächste Mahnung warten.

Gruß Gast


----------



## Anonymous (2 August 2005)

*Rechnung*

Na super auch ich hab ne Rechnung bekommen :evil: 
es beruhigt mich nicht zu lesen wieviele mit diesem schrott (rechnung)belastet sind.
Hab natürlich auch unter der NUmmer01805-767888 für 12 cent die minute angerufen um die Rechnung zu Wiederrufen aber auch ohne Erfolg.
Compjutergesteuerter Anrufbeantworter >nette Dame legt ein in eine Warteschleife die einen dann wieder aus der Leitung wirft.supi da steh ich nu mit meiner Rechnung 49,00Euro Ich schicke natürlich auch erst mal ein Brief.>> "Sehr geehrte Damen, sehr geehrte Herren, 

Ihre Rechnung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Sie entbehrt jeder rechtlichen Grundlage. Ich habe weder ein einmonatiges Zugangsrecht für einen Service bestellt, noch habe ich einen Service in Anspruch genommen. 

Daher bestreite ich eine Zahlungsverpflichtung meinerseits. 


Sollte ich tatsächlich ohne meinen Auftrag eine Zugangsberechtigung erhalten haben, die ich weder beantragt oder genutzt habe, so löschen Sie bitte umgehend besagte Zugangsberechtigung. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

???? Ist das ok so? gleich Anzeige oder erst später?


----------



## lambda (2 August 2005)

ich erstatte heute Anzeige bei der Polizei. War schon beim örtlichen Polizeiposten. Dieser verfügt nicht einmal über einen Internetanschluss und kann der Sache deshalb nicht nachgehen. Deshalb wende ich mich jetzt an die nächstgrößere Polizeidirektion im Umland.


----------



## Anonymous (2 August 2005)

*Rechnung 22.07*

Das hab ich gerade noch auf http://www.dialerschutz.de/downloads.php gefunden!

Vordruck als Pdf laden. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/downloads/hfm-musterbrief.pdf


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (2 August 2005)

lambda schrieb:
			
		

> ich erstatte heute Anzeige bei der Polizei. War schon beim örtlichen Polizeiposten. Dieser verfügt nicht einmal über einen Internetanschluss und kann der Sache deshalb nicht nachgehen. Deshalb wende ich mich jetzt an die nächstgrößere Polizeidirektion im Umland.


So ein Quatsch, die Anzeige aufnehmen wird der Polizeiposten ja wohl können. Der braucht dazu auch gar keinen Internetanschluss, denn die Ermittlungen machen die Hamburger Behörden. Dazu gehört mEn dann auch ein bischen mehr als nur zu wissen, dass es (angeblich) ein Internet gibt. Da sind Spezialisten gefragt, die in der Lage sind mit z. B. dem Honeypot-Prinzip und transparenten Firewalls umzugehen, alles andere ist leienhaftes gefrotzel ohne Aussicht auf gerichtsverwertbaren Beweis.


----------



## lambda (2 August 2005)

> So ein Quatsch, die Anzeige aufnehmen wird der Polizeiposten ja wohl können. Der braucht dazu auch gar keinen Internetanschluss, denn die Ermittlungen machen die Hamburger Behörden. Dazu gehört mEn dann auch ein bischen mehr als nur zu wissen, dass es (angeblich) ein Internet gibt. Da sind Spezialisten gefragt, die in der Lage sind mit z. B. dem Honeypot-Prinzip und transparenten Firewalls umzugehen, alles andere ist leienhaftes gefrotzel ohne Aussicht auf gerichtsverwertbaren Beweis.



jo da scheinst du Recht gehabt zu haben. Nur die Polizeidirektion in Ludwigsburg hat die von dir genannten Möglichkeiten. Die Anzeige hätte der Polizeiposten trotzdem aufnehmen müssen, um die Ermittlungen in Ludwigsburg anzuschieben. Dem Ermittler in Ludwigsburg soll ich nun den Computer vorbeibringen, so dass der alle nötigen Beweise sammeln kann.


----------



## scheka (2 August 2005)

*SMS Telecom ApS*

hallo Leute! 

habe heute auch eine Mahnung Von SMS Telecom ApS erhalten und mit einem Betrag von 54,-Euro. Erste Brief war 49,-Euro .Den Betrag muss ich innerhalb von 10 tagen begleichen. Bei nichterfüllen dieser Forderung, steht da erfolgt Übergabe an Inkassobüro. 
Die Postfachadresse hat sich auch geändert im ersten Brief war es in Hamburg und jetzt in Lübeck. 
Nach meinem Widerspruch erhielt ich dann ein elektronisches Schreiben am ende Juni. Dann war 1 Monat ruhe, dann erhielt ich diese Rechnung mit Mahnung und den erhöhten Betrag von 5,-Euro. 
Was soll ich machen? Soll ich diese Rechnung auf Seite legen oder was meint ihr dazu? Auf alle Anworten wäre ich Dankbar. 

MfG


----------



## Captain Picard (2 August 2005)

*Re: SMS Telecom ApS*



			
				scheka schrieb:
			
		

> Die Postfachadresse hat sich auch geändert im ersten Brief war es in Hamburg und jetzt in Lübeck.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=112040#112040


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß sich die Anschrift geändert hat. Zuerst Hamburg, jetzt Lübeck.





			
				scheka schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich machen? Soll ich diese Rechnung auf Seite legen oder was meint ihr dazu?


alles was es dazu zu sagen gibt, steht schon im Thread , lesen mußt du schon selber 
Alles was darüber hinaus ginge,   wäre unerlaubte (Einzel)Rechtsberatung
cp


----------



## Reducal (2 August 2005)

lambda schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Ermittler in Ludwigsburg soll ich nun den Computer vorbeibringen, so dass der alle nötigen Beweise sammeln kann.


Und machst Du´s? In der Regel, bei ordentlichen Analysen, bleiben die Rechner erstmal einige Tage, Wochen oder gar Monate bei der Polizei. Dort wird dann die Festplatte gespiegelt und anhand des Images der Versuch unternommen, das Problem zu erkennen und gerichtsverwertbar zu dokumentieren.


----------



## Insider (2 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ... das Problem zu erkennen und gerichtsverwertbar zu dokumentieren.


_Kleiner Hinweis am Rande:_ die üblichen Sachbearbeiter, die solche Anzeigen bearbeiten, sind i. d. R. nicht authorisiert, derartige Ermittlungen am Rechner der Geschädigten durchzuführen. Das müssen die eigens dafür eingerichten Fachdienststellen auf Auftrag so eines Sachbearbeiters machen, sonst gibt es u. U. später, vor Gericht, Probleme mit der Gegenseite.


----------



## Geschädigte (3 August 2005)

*Homepage der SMS Telecom*

Also wenn ich das Gesetz zur Anbieterkennung richtig verstehe, muß jede Firma im Impressum eine "ladungsfähige" Anschrift angeben. Da reicht wohl ein Postfach nicht aus. Na hoffentlich kriegen unsere Dänen da mal nicht einen auf den :bash: ! Es gibt ja immer ein paar Böse, die nichts anderes zu tun haben, als andere anzusch...... !


----------



## Reducal (3 August 2005)

*Re: Homepage der SMS Telecom*



			
				Geschädigte schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich das Gesetz zur Anbieterkennung richtig verstehe, muß jede Firma im Impressum eine "ladungsfähige" Anschrift angeben.


Mache Dir > HIER < mal ein Bild über die Rechtslage. Beachte dabei, dass nur Seiten mit *.de-Domain dem TDG unterliegen. Interessanter Weise kümmern sich um derartige Verstöße nur Anwälte und mahnen entsprechend kostenpflichtig ab. Doch wer Verstöße gegen das TDG letztlich verfolgt, hat sich mir noch nicht so recht erschlossen.


----------



## lambda (3 August 2005)

war heute bei dem Beamten. Er hat sich den PC mal angeschaut. Er konnte aber den Vorgang nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Damals hatte ich Norton Antiv-Virus installiert. Beim Leeren dieses Papierkorbs werden alle Daten überschrieben und nicht, wie bei Windows, nur für den Benutzer unsichtbar gemacht. Das herauszufinden dauerte übrigens nur einen Vormittag und keine Wochen bzw. Monate.


----------



## Anonymous (3 August 2005)

*sms*

hallo, habe ebenfalls ein problem mit diesem verein. mir ist da eines aufgefallen. habe eine anwendung namens "Trple x" auf dem rechner mit dem erstellungsdatum und der genauen zeit, da mir der dienst angeboten wurde. wofür mag die gut sein??


----------



## Reducal (3 August 2005)

lambda schrieb:
			
		

> Das herauszufinden....


...nichts heraus zu finden ist wohl besser gesagt.


			
				lambda schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat sich den PC mal angeschaut. Er konnte aber den Vorgang nicht mehr nachvollziehen...


Und Du glaubst wirklich, die Untersuchung des Rechners hat was damit zu tun:


> Dort wird dann die Festplatte gespiegelt und anhand des Images der Versuch unternommen, das Problem zu erkennen und gerichtsverwertbar zu dokumentieren.


?

Naja, man kann wohl kaum noch was anderes erwarten aber Du hast zumindest im Rahmen Deiner Anzeige das getan, was Du tun konntest - allein das ist nicht selbstverständlich (wie man hört).


----------



## herbert (3 August 2005)

*smstelekom aps Mahnung*

hallo,
auch ich bin von smstelekom aps angeschrieben worden, alles wie üblich, habe der Rechnungstellung widersprochen. Einwahl erfolgte über 01805 Nummer. habe jetzt neben der schon länger aktivierten 0190 und 0900 Sperre eine 0180 Sperre schalten lassen. Jetzt kam die Mahnung. Soll ich der Mahnung auch widersprechen oder abwarten?
Was ist mit den Telefonkosten über 01805, muß ich das zahlen?

P.S.: vielen Dank für die Einrichtung des Forums, das ist eine echte Hilfe


----------



## Reducal (3 August 2005)

*Re: smstelekom aps Mahnung*



			
				herbert schrieb:
			
		

> ....habe der Rechnungstellung widersprochen. Soll ich der Mahnung auch widersprechen ...?
> Was ist mit den Telefonkosten über 01805, muß ich das zahlen?


Wieso doppelt moppeln? Beim ersten Widerspruch hast Du Deinen Standpunkt zur Kenntnis gegeben, das sollte reichen, bis evtl. ein  gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudelt.



			
				herbert schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit den Telefonkosten über 01805, muß ich das zahlen?


Prinzipiell ja, denn die T-Com verweist zu Recht bei Shared-Cost-Nummern auf eine Auseinandersetzung zwischen dem Anschlussinhaber und dem Inhalteanbieter.


----------



## herbert (4 August 2005)

vielen Dank für die Antwort


----------



## Anonymous (5 August 2005)

*SMSTelecom*

Hallo, 

 ich bin auch opfer dieser dubiosen Firma. Ich habe letztens einen Brief von denen mit einer Rechnung erhalten. Komischerweise haben die nicht mal die Adresse von mir gehabt und unter arglistischer Täuschung die Adresse bei meinen Eltern erfragt. Jetzt hab ich mein Telefonrechnung nachgeschaut. Um die Uhrzeit ist eine Verbindug aufgelistet und für die wurden 0,08.. also ca 0,09 berechnet. Vor allem weiß ich, dass ich nichts bestellt hab. Vor allem ist der abrechnungszeitraum, wo der Preis bei 9 Cent liegt einfach zu kurz für ne Bestellung. Ich hab schon auf den Brief der Smstelecom geantwortet.

Kann mir einer eine Meinung sagen, wie er oder sie das sieht. Danke.


----------



## sascha (5 August 2005)

> Kann mir einer eine Meinung sagen, wie er oder sie das sieht.



Wie ist denn die Verbindung zustande gekommen, die auf Deiner Telefonrechnung aufgelistet ist? Und warum wurde diese Nummer gewählt?


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2005)

*Re: SMSTelecom*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...eine Verbindug aufgelistet und für die wurde ca 0,09 berechnet. Vor allem ist der abrechnungszeitraum, wo der Preis bei 9 Cent liegt einfach zu kurz für ne Bestellung.


Weiter oben stand bereits 





			
				herbert schrieb:
			
		

> Einwahl erfolgte über 01805 Nummer.


Die Abrechnung über solche Nummern ist im Zeittakt variabel, d. h. zu kurz ist da nichts. Allerdings besteht der Verdacht, dass "die Bestellung" über einen nicht legalen Dialer mittels einem Computer bei Dir zu Stande kam. Hierbei braucht es ledigleich den abgeschlossenen Verbindungsaufbau, der nur wenige Sekunden beträgt. Die eingehende Telefonnummer (nämlich Deine) wird von der Gegenseite erfasst und man begründet den Vertragsschluss mit dieser Verbindung - ohne jeglichem, weiteren Beweis, wie es eigentlich durch hier in D geltende Gesetze vorgeschrieben ist. Der über die Einwahl begründete Anschein motiviert die dänischen Geschäftsleute der SMS Telecom dazu, die Nummer (falls nicht in einem Telefonverzeichnis gelistet) anzurufen und unter xbeliebigem Vorwand zu erfragen, wer der Anschlussinhaber ist und schon erhält dieser die Rechnung. Hätten Deine Eltern die Anschrift Deines Nachbarn angegeben, würde der sich nun der Forderung ggü. sehen.



Was jetzt wieder einmal mehr die 0180er Nummern sind, werden demnächst die 0137 sein. Meinen Beobachtungen zur Folge gibt es schon wieder Dialer, die beide Nummerngruppen gleichzeitig bedienen - Vermieter ist einmal mehr die DTMS. Bei der DTMS AG gelten die Dänen als Dauerkunden und keinen interessierts dort, in Mainz.

Passend dazu gibt es auch schon parallele Meldungen, > HIER < zum Beispiel. Außerdem einen brauchbaren Hinweis für Betroffene > HIER <.


----------



## Fidul (5 August 2005)

*Re: sms*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> habe eine anwendung namens "Trple x" auf dem rechner mit dem erstellungsdatum und der genauen zeit, da mir der dienst angeboten wurde. wofür mag die gut sein??


Das könnte dieser Dialer sein, der die 01805 angewählt hat. Gut aufheben das Teil!


----------



## lambda (5 August 2005)

nein die Festplatte wurde nicht gespiegelt etc. Überspeicherte Daten wiederherstzustellen ist wohl auch nicht ganz so einfach und wohl zu aufwändig. 

Auf die Mahnung wird jetzt doch erst einmal mein Vater antworten, dem der Anschluss gehört. Er verweist in einem Schreiben darauf, dass sein PC überhaupt keine Verbindung herstellen kann(keine ISDN Karte) und die Einwahl wohl an meinem PC zustande gekommen ist, wie ich es auch schon in meinem(!) ersten Schreiben beschrieben habe(die Mahnung ging genauso wie die Antwort auf den Widerspruch trotzdem wieder an meinen Vater). Die SMSTelecom soll sich deshalb auch an mich mit weiteren Forderungen wenden. Weitere Briefe an ihn werden dann mit der Aufschrift "Annahme verweigert" an die SMSTelecom ungeöffnet zurück gesendet.
Meint ihr das macht Sinn?


----------



## lambda (23 August 2005)

eben habe ich wieder einen Brief der SMSTelecom erhalten. Darin antworten sie auf mein Schreiben vom 06.08.05. Die Anschrift wurde immer noch nicht geändert. Der Brief ging wieder an meinen Vater und wurde so wie die anderen elektronisch erstellt.

Allerdings macht die SMSTelecom hier einen Rückzieher: 
"Nach der Überprüfung des Sachverhaltes durch unsere Technikabteilung stellte sich heraus, dass es sich um einen Fehler in der DFÜ-Verbindung handelte.

Da es sich bei der Inanspruchnahme unserer Dienstleistung lediglich um ein paar Minuten handelt, möchten wir Ihnen gern mitteilen, dass wir auf den genannten Betrag ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtsschuld verzichten.

Wir bitten, die Ihnen entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten, zu entschuldigen.

Ebenfalls möchten wir Sie darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass Ihr Internetanschluss für weitere Zugriffe auf unsere Seiten gesperrt wurde, als vorbeugende Maßnahme."

Damit ist die Sache wohl ausgestanden. Aber man konnts ja mal probieren, irgendwelche Forderungen zu stellen...


----------



## Reducal (23 August 2005)

lambda schrieb:
			
		

> > Nach der Überprüfung des Sachverhaltes durch unsere Technikabteilung stellte sich heraus, dass es sich um einen Fehler in der DFÜ-Verbindung handelte.


Darauf reden sich die "seriösen" Unternehmen gern heraus und das auch noch mit Erfolg, denn wer will das Gegenteil beweisen?


----------



## Insider (2 September 2005)

Interessant!  :gruebel: 
Das Spiel scheint kein Ende zu nehmen. Die SMS Telecom AsP versendet in Deutschland Rechungen für erotische Internetinhalte und gibt in ihrer Rechnung auch noch an, dass kurzzeitig eine DFÜ-Verbindung eingerichtet wurde, um dem Nutzer den Inhalt verfügbar zu machen. Der Nutzer wird dann mit dem Datenbestand der Telefonbucheinträge verglichen oder unter der (mitgeloggte Einwahl-) Nummer angerufen und nach seiner Anschrift gefragt. Danach gibt es die 49 € Belohnung!

Nun fragt man sich doch, wie dreist muss ein Anbieter sein, trotz Verstoß gegen das TKG i.V.m. TKV, TDG u. U. auch dem StGB ewig und unbehelligt weiter zu machen.
 :vlol: 

Um die Einwahlen mittels dem (meiner Meinung nach) illegalen Dialer -Exploit- zu bewerkstelligen werden massig unterschiedliche 0180er und 0137er Nummern (dzt. von der DTMS AG) über die Speed Work GmbH in Hamburg verwendet. Und wer war nochmal die Speed Work? Richtig - die dänische Tele Team Work AsP in DK-3450 Allerod, DK-2820 Gentofte und sonstewo verteilt in Skandinavien.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2005)

In Skandinavien? 
BIST DU DIR DA GANZ SICHER?
Nicht etwa in ... oder rum und num im schönen ...?
Gerüchte, Gerüchte...
[edit]


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2005)

...er weiß es! Der Hinweis deckt sich mit Informationen, die ich auch kenne. Allerdings schließt das nicht aus, dass man ein skandinavienstämmiger Globalplayer ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2005)

na, dann kann ich's ja brav wieder rauslöschen... 
aka-aka


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2005)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer war nochmal die Speed Work?


 Der Werbepartner eines großen Hamburger Internetproviders, vielleicht, zufällig? Schade eigentlich, dass die EG*** aufgelöst ist. 

[... edit...
es nützt ja nichts, mit Schmutz zu werfen... sollte ich ja als Pädagoge eigentlich wissen...]

Ist es mal wieder an der Zeit für...
GUTEN MORGEN HAMBURG!


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2005)

gestern kam bei mir auch dieses mahungsschreiben.
wie ist im moment der stant der dinge. ich selbst blicke leider gar nicht mehr durch.
Was muss ich jetzt tun??? die rechnung die vor einem monat kam habe ich ungeachtet daheim rumliegen lassen, und jetzt drohen sie wie bei allen anderen mahungen mit Inkassobüro

Hilfesuchende


----------



## Reducal (4 September 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=117149#117149


			
				Benilde schrieb:
			
		

> .. mit der Rechnung zum Verbraucherschutz und die sagten ihm, dass ... wir gar nichts machen sollen.


Klingt doch gut, oder?


----------



## lambda (5 September 2005)

@hilfesuchende
nach der Mahnung mit der Drohung vom Inkassobüro kam bei mir das oben genannte Schreiben, wo sich die SMSTelecom mit dem Fehler in der DFÜ-Verbindung rausredet. Sie gibt damit wohl auf. Allerdings habe ich auf die Mahnung eine weitere Antwort geschrieben. Ob das nötig war, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2005)

Hat jemand in diesem Zusammenhang schon mal von folgendem dem Begriff oder einer Firma gehört?


*SMC*


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2005)

*Die geben scheinbar nicht auf...*

Hallo,

ich habe (wie bereits zuvor mal geschrieben) ja auch diese Rechnung bekommen und denen geschrieben, dass ich der Rechnung widerspreche, da ich einen solchen Dienst nicht in Anspruch genommen habe und es sich wohl nur um einen unerlaubten Dialer handeln könne etc. Die haben daraufhin geschrieben, ich hätte das einmonatige Zugangsrecht per zweimaligen Mausklick bestätigt und sie hätten dann nur eine vorübergehende DFÜ-Inertnetverbindung aufgebaut und ich solle zahlen. Darauf habe ich nicht mehr geantwortet. Dann kam das erste Mahnschreiben mit 5 € Mahngebühr und Androhung der Übergabe an ein Inkassobüro. Ich habe nicht reagiert. Heute kommt das zweite und letzte Mahnschreiben mit 10 € Mahngebühr und der Androhung, dass anschließend ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren bei dem für mich zuständigen Amtsgericht eingeleitet wird. 
Hat jemand auch diese Schreiben bekommen und ist vielleicht schon einen Schritt weiter bzw. weiß, was jetzt passiert und wie ich mich verhalten soll? 
Ich weiß, ich wollte es aussitzen, aber jetzt bin ich doch leicht verunsichert.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (9 September 2005)

*Meck-Pomm*

Jetzt warnt auch die "Neue Verbraucherzentrale in Mecklenburg und Vorpommern e.V.":
*"SMS TELECOM: Neue Abzocke mit alter Masche" (Presse-Information 75/2005, 09.09.2005)*


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand in diesem Zusammenhang schon mal von folgendem dem Begriff oder einer Firma gehört?
> 
> 
> *SMC*


hast Du mehr Butter dazu? (PN?)


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2005)

...kommt in bälde - von mir eher nicht, das kommt dann wahrscheinlich von den Verbrauchern.


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

danke Leute für diese Info dann kann nun Oma wieder beruhigt weiter telen sie hatte auch sowas bekommen in Meck.Vor.Pomm.

Ich danke.


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2005)

*Letzte Mahnung SMSTelecom*

Habe dieses Schreiben mit der letzten Mahnung auch erhalten.
Wie soll man weiter vorgehen, soll man bezahlen ?????????

Gruß
superjn


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2005)

wenn du erwartest hier einen konkreten Einzelfallratschlag   zu bekommen: gibt es nicht, da es unerlaubte 
Rechtsberatung wäre, lies den Thread und triff deine  Entscheidung oder beauftrage  einen  Anwalt deines Vertrauens. 
(der kann sich ja das hier durchlesen) 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

hmm, wir haben zuerst die 49 euro-rechnung erhalten. auf diese haben wir widerspruch eingelegt(die genaue formulierung weis ich nicht mehr, hat ein befreundeter anwalt uns diktiert...).dann kam noch ne mahnung(die sich wohl mit dem widespruch auf dem postweg gekreuzt hat)
und nun(plötzlich) kam ein brief in dem sie auf alle forderungen aus "kulanz" verzichten.da haben wir wohl glück gehabt das die so schnell auf ihre forderungen verzichten!


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2005)

*smstelecom*

Hi, 

kannst du mir vielleicht mal den Wortlaut des Schreibens geben. Ich habe auch widerspruch eingelegt, aber bei mir geben sie nicht auf....


----------



## stieglitz (16 September 2005)

Hier ist dazu ein bericht bei internet
http://de.internet.com/index.php?id=2038242&section=Marketing-News


> SMS Telecom nutzt alt bekannte Abzockmasche
> Verbraucherschützer raten, sich nicht einschüchtern zu lassen
> 
> 
> ...


Hervorhebung durch mich.
Diesen Satz rate ich jeden zu beherzigen, der davon betroffen ist.


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2005)

..ich habe heue eine MAhnung ebenfalls erhalten. Hat einer Erfahrung, wie die weiter machen??


----------



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2005)

*Auch ein Opfer*

Auch ich erhielt drei Mahnschreiben von smstelecom. Im zweiten wurde angedroht, mir ein Inkasobüro auf den Hals zu hetzen, im dritten -und bis dato letzten-schon ein gerichtliches Verfahren. Auf meine E-Mails reagiert keiner (lässt es sich eigentlich nachweisen, dass man eine entsprechende Mail -in meinem Fall bei web.de- geschrieben hat?). 
*Soeben stellte ich auch fest, dass die angegebene Internetadresse auch gar nicht existiert!!!*
Kann man den Spieß auch rumdrehen, und smstelecom verklagen (Aufwandsentschädigung, psychologischem Druck usw.?)


----------



## Reducal (1 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Auch ein Opfer*



			
				PH schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man den Spieß auch rumdrehen, und smstelecom verklagen (Aufwandsentschädigung, psychologischem Druck usw.?)


Aber ja doch, siehe > HIER <! Es dürfte allerdings schwierig sein, zivil gegen die Verantwortlichen vorzugehen, da die ihren Sitz im Ausland haben und die SMS Telecom ApS (dänische Geschäftsform) womöglich nur eine Scheinfirma in Hambug ist.


----------



## KatzenHai (1 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Auch ein Opfer*



			
				PH schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man den Spieß auch rumdrehen, und smstelecom verklagen (*Aufwandsentschädigung, psychologischem Druck* usw.?)


Zu diesen Bereichen nicht wirklich. Schau mal *hier nach*.


----------



## Hilfesuchende (1 Oktober 2005)

wollte mal nachfragen ob irgendjemand schon mal ein gerichtlichen mahnbescheid von denen bekommen hat?
auch ich habe die dritte mahnung (mit gericht und so) bekommen und seit dem nichts mehr gehört. Ich mein ich will auch nichts mehr von denen hören, aber würde mich mal interessieren.

Grüße Hilfesuchende


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Oktober 2005)

Hilfesuchende schrieb:
			
		

> wollte mal nachfragen ob irgendjemand schon mal ein gerichtlichen mahnbescheid von denen bekommen hat?


nach den hier vorliegenden Kenntnissen und auch dem, was über das Web zu erfahren  ist, nicht. 
Ich bezweifle auch stark, dass es dazu kommt, dann muß nämlich "Butter bei die Fische" sprich 
bei Widerspruch  gegen den Mahnbescheid (ein schlichtes Kreuzchen reicht und ab in die Post innerhalb
 der Frist von 14 Tagen)  müßten die Ansprüche vor Gericht bewiesen werden
 und davor  hat man wohl "Fracksausen"

cp


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

*Re: smstelecom*



			
				samson schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> kannst du mir vielleicht mal den Wortlaut des Schreibens geben. Ich habe auch widerspruch eingelegt, aber bei mir geben sie nicht auf....



So, hier ist sie:

"Ich lege hiermit Widerspruch gegen ihre rechnung nr. ..... ein.Ich habe kein Angebot auf Annahme eines Vertrages abgegeben.Im Falle der fortsetzung der Korespondenz mit mir werden gerichtliche Weiterungen unvermeidbar sein. die Verbraucherschutzverbände werde ich informieren."

danach haben sie wie schon gesagt plötzlich aus kulanz auf ihre forderung verzichtet...


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2005)

*Polizei warnt vor Betrugsmasche im Internet*



> Bochum (ots) - Beim Kriminalkommissariat 25 der Polizei Bochum
> wird zur Zeit ein Vorgang bearbeitet, wonach eine Firma  smstelecom
> (ApS) unberechtigt für die angebliche Inanspruchnahme von (Erotik-)
> Leistungen im Internet einen Betrag von 49,- EUR berechnet. Dabei
> ...



http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/p_story.htx?nr=739069&firmaid=11530&keygroup=


----------



## Insider (20 Oktober 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> > Kriminalkommissariat 25 der Polizei Bochum
> 
> 
> http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/p_story.htx?nr=739069&firmaid=11530&keygroup=



Um voreilige Schlüssen vorzubeugen habe ich eben mal in Bochum angerufen und mit dem Sachbearbeiter des KK 25 gesprochen. Für die Geschädigten und die hier mitlesenden Strafverfolger bleibt alles beim alten - die Verfolgung der Ermittlungen wird von der StA Hamburg durchgeführt. In Bochum ist lediglich der eine erwähnte Fall anhängig, der mMn auch seinen Weg an die Alster finden wird.


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2005)

*SMS Telecom []*

Hallo, wir haben auch ein solches Schreiben erhalten; wir haben angeblich ein einmonatiges Zugangsrecht für 49 Euro bestellt; 
wie sollen wir weiter vorgehen ? nicht reagieren ? abwarten ? habe eine e-Mail geschrieben, das wir von nichts wissen ?! hoffentl. klappt es; glaube ich zwar nicht; die sind sicherlich hartnäckig ! 
WIE KOMMT MAN DA WIEDER RAUS ? Wer weiß einen Rat ??

*[Virenscanner: Betreff editiert]*


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2005)

*keine angst!*

mach dir keine sorgen dir passiert nichts!! lies einfach mal alles durch hier


----------



## Iceman1801 (12 November 2005)

*Ich auch!!!*

Lieber Jurist und alle die es Betrifft,

brauche hilfe

Ich habe heute (12.11) auch eine Rechnung erhalten von smstelecom mit sitz in Lübeck über 49€ die mir ein monat lang den zugang gewährt.

Geschäftsführer ist ein [ edit] , der ein Unternehmen der         ALL Billing ApS Dänemark unterhält.

Ich habe ebenfalls kein Vertrag mit dieser Firma abgeschlossen. Meine Zahlungsfrist über diese 49€ läuft am 19.11 ab.
Was soll ich nun tun????

Danke für die antworten
Mfg Iceman1801

_persönliche Daten gelöscht
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2005)

*SMStelecom*

Vielen Dank für die guten Ratschläge in dieser Sache. Bin leider auch "betroffen".  Habe eben einen bösen Brief an die geschrieben - Widerspruch und so ... mal sehn was kommt. Ich glaube auch man sollte es gelassen sehen.    

Grüße Claire


----------



## lambda (19 November 2005)

Ich habe meine erste Rechnung ja schon vor mind. 6 Monaten bekommen und war wohl einer der ersten Betroffenen. Nach 3-4 Monaten war der Fall dann erledigt, weil die SMS Telecom nachgegeben hat. Zudem habe ich die polizeilichen Ermittlungen versucht zu unterstützen, indem ich meine PC untersuchen ließ. Jetzt hab ich aus Interesse hier nochmal reingeschaut. Leider muss ich feststellen, dass sich seither so gut wie nichts geändert hat. Immernoch werden diese Rechnungen an alle möglichen Leute gesendet und diese mit Mahnungen,... eingeschüchtert. Ein Armutszeugnis, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft unfähig ist, dem ein Ende zu bereiten. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele tausende Euros in der Zwischenzeit doch an die SMS_Telecom geflossen sind... Lange nicht jeder wird sich hier informieren.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Dezember 2005)

"Ich habe heute (12.11) auch eine Rechnung erhalten von smstelecom mit sitz in Lübeck über 49€ die mir ein monat lang den zugang gewährt."

in lübeck steht steht ein lediglich leeres repräsentatives büro. die smstelecom agiert nach wie vor aus hamburg, keine 50 m von der mittlerweilen insolventen firma dsms. aber das firmenschild ist  verschwunden. 

:lol:


----------



## Anonymous (24 Dezember 2005)

hallo 
habe heute, 24.12.05 auch das selbe schreiben erhalten. allerdings habe ich schon anscheinend eine mahnung erhalten und jetzt wird mir mit inkasso gedroht.

auf der rechnung steht nur mein nachname und die anschrift. da mein bruder im selben haus wohnt (2-familien-haus) frage ich mich nun, wem diese rechnung gehört!

ich werde jedenfalls dies nach den feiertagen zur polizei bringen.
mal schauen was die meinen.

gruß & frohes fest p34ts


----------



## Reducal (25 Dezember 2005)

p35ts schrieb:
			
		

> mal schauen was die meinen.


Werden sich wahrscheinlich den Sachverhalt anhören und evtl. was zusammenschreiben. Wenn es gut läuft, kommt Deine Sache nach Hamburg auf den dortigen Riesenhaufen und wenn nicht, dann bekommst Du gleich von Deiner zuständigen StA eine Einstellungsverfügung, mit dem Hinweis, dass zivile Belange von der Entscheidung nicht berührt werden.
Demnach kannste Dir den Weg zur Wache eigentlich auch gleich sparen. Zum einen würde ich erstmal Deinen Bruder fragen (oder wer sonst noch im Haus in Frage kommt). Andererseits schreibst Du ja schon, dass der Rechnungsversender nur einen Nachnamen hat und das Schreiben eigentlich nicht zuordenbar ist. Abheften, abhaken Weihnachten feiern!


----------



## Geschädigte (3 Januar 2006)

:wave: Ein frohes neues Jahr allen SMS Geschädigten,
also ich gehöre auch zu den "Erstgeschädigten" und habe am 31.8.05 eine Mahnung mit Androhung der Übergabe an ein Inkassobüro erhalten.
Bis heute habe ich nichts mehr von " dänen " gehört. Wer sich wehrt, wird wohl auch irgendwann in ruhe gelassen. Also schön Einspruch erheben und aussitzen. :gaehn:


----------



## Anonymous (7 Januar 2006)

*Gebührenpflichtige Serviceleistungen*

Hallo Leute! Ein gesundes neues Jahr wünsch ich euch. Ich habe heute auch so ein schreiben erhalten, das ich 54 Euro bezahlen soll. Für was denn? Ich habe doch nichts in anspruch genommen. Wie soll ich jetzt vor gehen? Soll ich widerspruch einlegen?      :evil:


----------



## Reducal (7 Januar 2006)

*Re: Gebührenpflichtige Serviceleistungen*



			
				Danisahne schrieb:
			
		

> ....das ich 54 Euro bezahlen soll. Für was denn? Ich habe doch nichts in anspruch genommen.


Gab es da zum Jahreswechsel etwa eine Preiserhöhung? Könntest Du das Schreiben mal anonymisiert einscannen und hier einstellen?



			
				Danisahne schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll ich jetzt vor gehen? Soll ich widerspruch einlegen?


Warum nicht? Immerhin schadet das nicht. Wenn im Text der Rechnung steht, dass zur Identifizierung des Nutzers eine kurzzeitige DFÜ-Verbindung eingerichtet wurde, dann könnte man sich darauf berfufen, dass zumindest diese Abrechungsmethode in Deutschland illegal ist. Das wäre dann nämlich ein Dialer, der nicht (wie vorgeschrieben) die 09009er Gasse zur Abrechnung von Internetinhalten verwendet. Allerdings stellt sich die Frage, ob es hier tatsächlich um Internetinhalte geht oder ein anderes Produkt der (virtuellen) SMS Telecom ApS.
Deshalb wäre zur Analyse Deines Falles der eingangs empfohlene Scan recht hifreich. Ansonsten kann abschließend empfohlen werden, dass Du mal den Thread hier ab Seite 1 durchliest und Dir Deine eigenen Gedanken zur weiteren Vorgehensweise und zur Berechtigung der Forderung machst.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2006)

Hallo! einscannen kann ich das leider nicht aber ich kann ja mehr vom Brief erzählen. Es ist ein Brief von sms Telecom Aps, sitz in Lübeck. Die wollen 49Euro + 5Euro Gebühr für Internet SMS Password Service. Das war gleich eine Mahnung und wenn ich das nicht bezahle wird mir mit Inkasso gedroht. :wave:   0


----------



## Reducal (8 Januar 2006)

*SMS Telecom ApS*



			
				Danisahne schrieb:
			
		

> Gebühr für Internet SMS Password Service


Gibt es auf der Rechnung/Mahnung auch eine Handynummer, auf die das Passwort gesendet wurde? Falls ja und es nicht Deine ist, dann kannst Du denen das ja in einem Widerspruch mitteilen - der Rest ist deren Sache, wie sie bei dem Inhaber der Handynummer an ihr Geld kommen.

Wie schon gesagt, die SMS Telecom ApS verfügt über unterschiedliche Geschäftsmodelle, die so ohne weiteres nicht einzugrenzen sind. Was den Sitz in Lübeck angeht, so nimm den nicht so ernst - die Geschäftsform ApS ist dänisch und in Lübeck ist allenfalls eine Kontaktadresse oder eine Briefkastenanschrift (wie zuvor in Hamburg).


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Januar 2006)

Persönlich erreichbar ist die Firma aber auf diversen Fachmessen, erst neulich waren die z.B. in Berlin, gleich mit fünf echten Menschen aus Fleisch und Blut... :evil:


----------



## Reducal (8 Januar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Persönlich erreichbar ist die Firma aber auf diversen Fachmessen, erst neulich waren die z.B. in Berlin, gleich mit fünf echten Menschen aus Fleisch und Blut... :evil:


Naja, soll Danisahne deshalb eine Zeitreise zurück nach Berlin machen? Oder sollen auch hier mal wieder irgendwelche "Ermittler" was besorgen, was viele (Du und ich voran) gern hätten. Schade, so läuft das leider nicht und es gibt nur einen Mann in D, einen StA in HH, der in der Lage wäre daran etwas zu ändern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, so läuft das leider nicht und es gibt nur einen Mann in D, einen StA in HH, der in der Lage wäre daran etwas zu ändern.


ich probier's weiter
*GUTEN MORGEN, HAMBURG!!!!!!*
P.S.: vielleicht kommen die ja wieder nach Berlin. Ich hatte die Einladung schon im Mailfach, Du etwa nicht? *grins*


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2006)

Hallo! Ich habe eure Texte gelesen also eine Handynummer ist nicht zu finden. Ich habe auf den seiten weiter vorn gelesen das einige schon geschrieben haben wer der Geschäftsführer ist. Ein Herr M....J... der steht bei mir auch auf dem Brief drauf. Ich habe der Firma erst mal ein Widerspruch per eMail geschrieben. Und sie darüber aufgeklärt das sie mir erst eine rechnung schicken müssen bevor sie mir eine Mahnung zuschicken können. Und mir mit Inkasso erst nach der 3 Mahnung drohen können. Ich hoffe das reicht erst mal aus. :teddy:


----------



## Reducal (9 Januar 2006)

...also die Rechnung ging wahrscheinlich zuerst an die von dem tatsächlichen Nutzer angegebene E-Mail-Adresse raus. Da er darauf wohl nicht reagierte, kam es zum Mahnwesen per Briefpost. Wenn Du nun nicht identisch bist mit dem eigentlichen Rechnungsempfänger und überhaupt nicht weißt, worum es hier geht, dann liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass jemand unberechtigter Weise Deine Daten verwendet hat. Als Widerspruchsgrund sollte das reichen, da die SMS Telecom AsP selbst zusehen muss, mit wem sie einen vermeintlichen Vertrag geschlossen hatte.


----------



## Geschädigte (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: SMSTelecom ApS*

Neuster Stand:
GEWONNEN!!!!!!
Habe Post von der Bundesnetzagentur bekommen; wichtigster Auszug:

"Nach Durchführung eines Umfangreichen Verwaltungsverfahrens mit mehreren Beteiligten hat die Bundenetzagentur gegenüber der SMS Telecom ein Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für die Zeit ab dem 15.August 2003 ausgesprochen. Dies bedeutet, dass Rechnungen der SMS Telecom für Mehrwertdienste, die durch die Anwahl der Rufnummern 0180-5204209, 0180-5204213, 0045-48131600 oder 0193-8775070 vermittelt wurden, nicht bezahlt werden müssen.
Die Entscheidung der Bundesnetzagentur ist noch nicht bestandskräftig, jedoch sofort vollziehbar."

Na geht doch.
Sollte noch irgend jemand mit o.g. Rufnummer eine Rechnung bekommen, ist sofort die Bundesnetzagentur zu benachrichtigen.
Jetzt haben wir es "Dänen" aber gezeigt.
Einen wunderschönen Tag Euch allen.


----------

